# Trail Cam Pics



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

This is a thread for everyone who had/has trail cam pics of their animals that got away. Doesnt matter what kind of animal. Here is my "big boy" that i missed, not once but twice with my bow.






















lets see some pics!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

we fot a bunch of nasty little mongrul ***** on ours at our corn pile, but thier on my brothers computer, peein me off... sucks just makes me want to :uzi: the rascals gunner77 has some nice bucks on his ill get em to put some up today


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

wow.. that is rough man.. missing twice on him, I missed this big boy this year on November 12...










and here is my favorite buck I got trail cam pics of, he go gunned down by the orange army, 2nd season


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

wow! both are very nice deer! I got ALOT of pics of deer this year, in late aug (30-31st) and early sept i had over 9 different bucks coming in. 4 were decent and this one was the "king"


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Theres gotta be more pics!!


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

this guy didn't make it threw the orange army this year


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

apke95 said:


> View attachment 1251997
> this guy didn't make it threw the orange army this year


 Holy!!! Is he ever TALL!! Mine made it through archery, muzzeloader and rifle :thumbs_up


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

That would make me emotional... that sucks^^^x2


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

heres a pic of a buck that I missed w/ my bow last year, I judged him at 30 yards but he was really only 20-25 yards away, shot right over his back. and this if a florida buck and yes his other beam was broke off but he was still a shooter to me especially here in Florida.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

thats a good one! mine went over his back too. i had been holding draw on him for 8 mins the first time, and 6 the second.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

gotta be more!!


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

Rebel17 said:


> That would make me emotional... that sucks^^^x2


yupp around 21 guys running deer for about 2 hrs hopefully the guys got the trespassing tickets they deserved


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

hunter-4-life said:


> gotta be more!!


I had a lot of pictures but are laptop broke so all of the pictures are gone. Im using my iPod and tapatalk whenever im on here.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

the 2 big mule deer I were after this year showed up on cam, and one of the whitetails I was after showed up as well, but like usual, not the best quality. 


































Here's one picture of the one I named wideload


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Also here's the big 5x5 I was somewhat after










And a few others:


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

hunter14 said:


> the 2 big mule deer I were after this year showed up on cam, and one of the whitetails I was after showed up as well, but like usual, not the best quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:jaw: holy!!!


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

hunter-4-life said:


> :jaw: holy!!!


Ahh you sask boys have bigger deer


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

hunter14 said:


> Ahh you sask boys have bigger deer


We sure do! But alberta is up there too!! You guys have your fair chunk of big ones too ya know!


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

hunter-4-life said:


> We sure do! But alberta is up there too!! You guys have your fair chunk of big ones too ya know!


Ya, but your wildlife management is a lot better!!


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

Was hunting this one, never laid eyes on him in daylight hours, he made it thru the season bow/gun.


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)




----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

Missed this one at 20 yards with my bow chip shot right under him. Contact issues never in all my years of hunting have I ever had that happen. He made it thru the seasons too.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

hunter14 said:


> Ya, but your wildlife management is a lot better!!


I wouldnt go that far haha where i live we had the hardest winter in awhile for deer, then we got 2 feet of wet, wet snow in early may, then we flooded out so the deer population took a big hit this year. But where im hunting, nobody hunts untill rifle season, so archery is walk-in-the-park (if you can hit em )


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

CamSpeed said:


> View attachment 1254532
> Was hunting this one, never laid eyes on him in daylight hours, he made it thru the season bow/gun.


They dont get big cause their stupid thats for sure!!


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

No they get big b/c you have dumb neighbors that ruin any possible spot to get a decent shot


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

CamSpeed said:


> No they get big b/c you have dumb neighbors that ruin any possible spot to get a decent shot


Pesky neighbors...


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

hunter-4-life said:


> I wouldnt go that far haha where i live we had the hardest winter in awhile for deer, then we got 2 feet of wet, wet snow in early may, then we flooded out so the deer population took a big hit this year. But where im hunting, nobody hunts untill rifle season, so archery is walk-in-the-park (if you can hit em )


Well there are some big deer on saskoutdoors, and how about codys mulie??


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

hunter14 said:


> Well there are some big deer on saskoutdoors, and how about codys mulie??


Yep your right. And the world record typical was shot about 6 hours from me. My buddy shot a 154 4/8 typical this year. His dad last year shot a 167 2/8 non typical. We have alot of big deer, but this year was hard on them


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

these are some i guess i could say i missed my chance to shoot because i never saw them. The first 2 are still out there but the last one got shot by my uncle who owns the land.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Those are some good ones!


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

i gotta start putting the trail cam pics on my computer. we always delete them after looking at them from the viewer.
heres one we got on camera that my brother shot. not a big one but still cool to see it on camera before killing it.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah it is cool.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

haha my brother got sum pics on his trail cam when we did this... we got sum funny ones...


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Hahaha thatd be awesome!! I put my rhino through stuff like that! She goes!


----------

